# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Странные имена и фамилии.

## vova230

Такие вот имена давали нашим детям в революционные годы...

много хороших экземплярчиков:

Арвиль - Армия В. И. Ленина 
Артака - Артиллерийская академия 
Бестрева - Берия — страж революции 
Ватерпежекосма - Валентина Терешкова — первая женщина-космонавт 
Вектор - Великий коммунизм торжествует 
Велиор - Великая Октябрьская революция 
Велира - Великий рабочий 
Веор - Великая Октябрьская революция 
Видлен - Великие идеи Ленина 
Вилан - В. И. Ленин и Академия наук 
Вилен - В. И. Ленин 
Виленор - Владимир Ильич Ленин — отец революции 
Вилор(а) - В. И. Ленин — организатор революции 
Вилорд - В. И. Ленин — организатор рабочего движения 
Вилорик - В. И. Ленин — освободитель рабочих и крестьян 
Вилюр - Владимир Ильич любит Родину 
Виль - В. И. Ленин 
Винун - Владимир Ильич не умрет никогда 
Вист - Великая историческая сила труда 
Владилен - Владимир Ильич Ленин 
Владлен - Владимир Ленин 
Волен - Воля Ленина 
Ворс - Ворошиловский стрелок 
Гертруда - Героиня труда 
Дазвсемир - Да здравствует всемирная революция 
Даздрасен - Да здравствует седьмое ноября 
Даздрасмыгда - Да здравствует смычка города и деревни 
Даздраперма - Да здравствует первое мая 
Далис - Да здравствуют Ленин и Сталин 
Дележ - Дело Ленина живет 
Динэр(а) - Дитя новой эры 
Донэра - Дочь новой эры 
Дотнара - Дочь трудового народа 
Идлен - Идеи Ленина 
Изаида - Иди за Ильичем, детка 
Изили - Исполнитель заветов Ильича 
Изиль - Исполняй заветы Ильича 
Кид - Коммунистический идеал 
Ким - Коммунистический Интернационал молодежи 
Крармия - Красная армия 
Кукуцаполь - Кукуруза — царица полей 
Лагшмивара - Лагерь Шмидта в Арктике 
Ласт - Латышский стрелок 
Лапанальда - Лагерь папанинцев на льдине 
Ледат - Лев Давидович Троцкий 
Ледруд - Ленин — друг детей 
Лелюд - Ленин любит детей 
Ленар(а) - Ленинская армия 
Ленгенмир - Ленин — гений мира 
Ленинид - Ленинские идеи 
Ленинир - Ленин и революция 
Лениор - Ленин и Октябрьская революция 
Ленора - Ленин — наше оружие 
Лента - Ленинская трудовая армия 
Лентрош - Ленин, Троцкий, Шаумян 
Лес - Ленин, Сталин 
Лестак - Ленин, Сталин, коммунизм 
Леундеж - Ленин умер, но дело его живет 
Лист - Ленин и Сталин 
Лориэрик - Ленин, Октябрьская революция, индустриализация, электрификация, радиофикация и коммунизм 
Луиджи(а) - Ленин умер, но идеи живы 
Лунио - Ленин умер, но идеи остались 
Люблен - Люби Ленина 
Марлен - Маркс, Ленин 
Маэлс - Маркс, Энгельс, Ленин, Сталин 
Маэнлест - Маркс, Энгельс, Ленин, Сталин 
Меженда - Международный женский день 
Мэлор - Маркс, Энгельс, Ленин, Октябрьская революция 
Мюнд - Международный юношеский день 
Нинель - Ленин (наоборот и с мягким знаком) 
Нисерха - Никита Сергеевич Хрущев 
Одвар - Особая Дальневосточная армия 
Орлетос - Октябрьская революция, Ленин, труд — основа социализма 
Оюшминальд(а) - О. Ю. Шмидт на льдине 
Папиp - Паpтийная пиpамида 
Персо(в?)страт - Первый советский стратостат 
Пол(ь)за - Помни ленинские заветы 
Порес - Помни решение съездов 
Пофистал - Победитель фашизма Иосиф Сталин 
Правлен - Правда Ленина 
Придеспар - Привет делегатам съезда партии 
Пятвчет - Пятилетку в четыре года 
Райтия - Районная типография 
Ревмарк - Революционный марксизм 
Pевмиpа - Революции миpовой аpмия (революция мира) 
Рем - Революция мировая 
Рим - Революция и мир 
Роблен - Родился быть ленинцем 
Pосик - Pоссийский исполнительный комитет 
Рэм - Революция, Энгельс, Маркс 
Силен - Cила Ленина 
Стален - Сталин, Ленин 
Статор - Сталин торжествует 
Таклис - Тактика Ленина и Сталина 
Томик - Тоpжествyют маpксизм и коммyнизм 
Томил - Тоpжество Маpкса и Ленина 
Тpик(ом) - Тpи «К» — комсомол, Коминтеpн, коммyнизм 
Тролебузина - Троцкий, Ленин, Бухарин, Зиновьев 
Тролен - Троцкий, Ленин 
Урюрвкос - Ура, Юра в космосе 
Фэд - Феликс Эдмyндович Дзеpжинский (А ещё был завод ФЭД, который фотоаппараты делал хорошие.) 
Челнальдин(а) - Челюскин на льдине 
Эрлен - Эра Ленина 
Юралга - Юрий Алексеевич Гагарин 
Ясленик - Я с Лениным и Кpyпской...

----------

